# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Are you afraid of spiders?

## Firefly09

::

----------


## L

Yes - I hate them, I HATE THEM, I HATE THEM - I know the spiders here in Ireland will not kill me but I still hate them

...I am even afraid to kill them

----------


## JustGaara

I'm generally afraid of anything with too many legs... spiders, centipedes, etc. They are so gross  ::

----------


## BlueLace

Even the word.

----------


## Anteros

Actually, no.  Bees and wasps are my fear.

----------


## JustGaara

> Actually, no.  Bees and wasps are my fear.



Those too. I think I just hate all insects and creatures lol.

----------


## The Wanderer

Yes, I find them very frightening!

----------


## Dane

No.  It doesn't mean I'd be anxious to touch a tarantula, though.

----------


## WintersTale

No, I actually like them.

My sister is terrified of them, though, and always calls me to rescue her from them. I'll hear my cell ring, and she'll be saying, "Josh, there's a monster spider downstairs, will you please take care of it? NOW?!?!?" And I'll come down, and it'll be this tiny little baby spider, definitely not terrifying.

Even Wolf spiders don't phase me. And I have a reason to be terrified of spiders, because I was bit by one once.

----------


## WineKitty

I will scream as if I am being stabbed if I see a spider or just about any insect.   I have a irrational, crazy fear of insects.

----------


## anonymid

I have a terrible fear of insects--but for whatever reason spiders don't scare me all that much, unless they're especially large or weird looking.

----------


## Chantellabella

No. But if that spider happened to be sitting on the head of a snake, well, it would be history.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I will scream as if I am being stabbed if I see a spider or just about any insect.   I have a irrational, crazy fear of insects.



Mother, is that you?  :Tongue: 
I can't even mention the word spider around my mother. She'll start with O__O "NO. WHERE? WHY WON'T YOU TELL ME WHERE IT IS?"
Probably because you'll yell louder and I appreciate silence. I don't like them either, but I'm the one that does the killing. That is, if my dad isn't around. Bunch of wusses we are! I don't particularly like killing them...it's cruel, but I sure don't want to carry it inside a container to put it outside because it could get out before I got to the door and clearly that would be the end of the world. Their movement makes me cringe. Too many legs. I don't know why this is such a big deal. I don't like other insects either, though.

What's odd is I had a pet mouse when I was a kid and I've never been afraid of rats or mice.

----------


## SmileyFace

very. lol

----------


## stargirl

Not really

----------


## onawheel

up until recently I would have had said yes but now, nope. I love spiders, though some are intimidating I generally find them placid and harmless. they are creepy no doubt but some smaller ones like jumping spiders are oh so fascinating. Now I get sad at the thought of anyone hurting them.. akin to someone killing someones cat or bunny rabbit I say.

----------


## Arthur Dent

:Spider: 


I don't like to touch them but they don't terrify me. I like to take them out the house with a sheet of paper, because I don't want my mom to kill them.

Moths, on the other hand...  :shake:

----------


## metamorphosis

lol., I own an Indian Ornamental. They are a really beautiful arboreal species.



I also have a cat that is fascinated with her. I wonder why!!! ;D
And yes she is in an enclosed cage with a screen top. I unlatch that to feed her etc. People come over and freak. They won't even go into that room. I tell them,"She can't break through the glass or the top. C'mon now!"
Arachnophobia

----------


## Otherside

No, I'm not.

----------


## Frogger

I eat em.

----------


## metamorphosis

Indian Ornamentals are extremely poisonous. One bite with venom from her (Athena) will put a person in systemic shock within about an hr. Than it's E.R. time. It's the crazy fools who hold them as adults!

----------


## Ironman

Not really.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Not really.  Most things creepy or crawly don't bother me, only if they startle me.

----------


## Borophyll

In general no unless they're huge.

----------


## Antidote

No. Cockroaches are worse.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I freak out over spiders and bugs in general. But I cannot kill them either, especially if they are going to crunch. I don't do crunchy :Crossed Arms: 

 I had 1 in my kitchen a few months ago, I stared at it for ever, it moved and I knew I had to do something cause I cannot have it bite my cats. SOOO, I prayed, and then got the heaviest thing I could grab, (it was big, and I wanted to make sure it was dead the first time, and I didn't wanna hear any crunching)... So, I killed it. I felt terrible ::s:

----------


## MobileChucko

Nope...

I have a "bug cup" on top of my frig, and if I find a spider in the house, or any bug I can catch, I just scoop them up and put um outside.

Bugs are generally more scared of us, and for good reason.

Remember what the late, great George Harrison said in his song, "See Yourself", "It's easier to kill a fly than it is to turn it loose..."

----------


## lethargic nomad

> No. Cockroaches are worse.




I let the spiders hang out in my apartment since they eat the cockroaches.  I also get centipedes.  They eat cockroaches too, so they are left alone. 

The spiders and centipedes are pretty small for the most part, so they don't bother me too much.  One time I got a big centipede.  I tried to ignore it but it was creeping me out, so I dumped it out the window.  

I'm really getting sick of all the cockroaches in this apartment building.  I'm using poison and diatomaceous earth but doesn't seem to make much of a dent. I clean up after I cook and don't leave out any food or dirty dishes, throw out the trash nightly.  The thing is, even if I kill the ones in my apartment, they just keep coming from the neighbors since there are over 100 units in the building.  There must be a whole bunch in the trash compactor room because on 2 separate nights recently, the garbage chute was off limits due to pesticide spraying of the trash compactor.  The roaches live in the walls and the all the pipes.  So they just go from apartment to apartment.  

https://www.amazon.com/Advion-Syngenta-Cockroach-Bait-Tubes/dp/B002Y2GNVM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

----------


## HoldTheSea

I'm extremely arachnophobic but not to the degree that my partner is. We had ENORMOUS spiders that he was calling "banana spiders" (I don't think that's what they're really called...) in our basement and he is still traumatized from that experience. He also found a nest of about 40 spiders at work and he came home crying.  :Spider: 

Spiders are arachnids, not bugs, for all the people who are calling them "bugs." Not trying to be mean, just pointing out that there's a difference.  ::):

----------


## Member11

I'm not afraid of spiders in general, but I am afraid of deadly Australian spiders  :Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

Those little creatures are afraid of me.

----------

